# Forum in English  > News  > Computer security news  >  Revision on Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for April 2008

## HATTIFNATTOR

The Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for April 2008 has been revised: 

V1.1 (April 9, 2008): Executive Summary for Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-018 updated. 

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-apr.mspx

----------

